# سؤال جامعات الميكاترونكس.



## kambool (20 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


هذه أول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى الأكثر من رائع


عندي سؤال وهو ماهي أفضل جامعة عالمية في الميكاترونكس

أو ماهي أفضل الجامعات في الميكاترونكس

وسؤالي الثاني هل هنالك ترابط بين دراسة هندسة الميكاترونكس و دراسة تقنية النانو


ولي منكم كل التقدير


----------



## mustafa' (22 يناير 2012)

سلام 
انا ادرس الميكاترونيك في ايطاليا جامعة )modena e reggio emilia )


----------



## kambool (22 يناير 2012)

شكرا Mustafa

لكن مافي ترتيب للجامعات ايش هي الجامعات الأخرى هل توجد جامعات في أمريكا


----------



## kambool (28 يناير 2012)

يا مهندسين الميكاترونكس هل يوجد جامعات ميكاترونكس في أمريكا أو في بريطانيا


----------



## bassel_1 (29 يناير 2012)

http://www.ryounes.net/Mecha2005/Ecole2005.pdf

الكثير من الجامعات في بريطانيا وأميركا ، يمكن أن تضطلع على كثير من الروابط في الرابط الذي وضعته سابقاً
أما بالنسبة للنانو، في إن المكترونكس ساعد كثيراً على إعطاء التقنيات للدخول إلى علم الميكرو ولا نانو وتطويرهما


----------



## المتكامل (29 يناير 2012)

صديقي العزيز انا حاصل على شهادة هندسة ميكاترونكس من جامعة روشفييلد ( مييشغن ) باميركا و هي جامعة ممتازة ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

